

Top Tech Startups By Valuation - stevenj
http://www.alphalogia.com/startup-finance.html

======
jwoah12
What is their criteria for a startup? Just non-public, or some other
combination of things?

~~~
stevenj
Non-public; public valuation source.

(I just threw it together. I'll update it as things change.)

